# INTRO PICS OF MY BABIES



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

I am 50% Hungarian and my ex is 100% Hungarian, so it just made sense when we got our first Vizsla, *Sasha* in 2008. 8)

*Sami*, a Vizsla/lab mix (we think), came from a rescue in Dayton, Ohio in 2009. ;D

*Sadie*, a Weimaraner, came from a rescue in Toledo, Ohio 12/10. 
(NOTE: Pic below IS Sadie...even though it says "Sasha collar.")

*Max*, a Vizsla, came to us because his owner's (who had him from 3 months old), decided they didn't "want him anymore." :-[ So, they dropped him back off at the breeder's house. I was contacted and we took him in.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice!
You have a big heart to take in those rescues. Well done!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

You did a wonderful thing by rescuing your pups. They are all beautiful.


----------



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you all!

When I look at the 3 that we have rescued, I think, "I cannot believe someone didn't want them!"


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Peppermintpatty, your dogs are beautiful! Do you live in Ohio? My husband and I are in Lebanon, just north of Cincinnati. There are no other Vizslas in our neighborhood. He occasionally gets some V play time when we take him to day care once a week or when we meet up with his brother about once every 4 wks. It would be neat to get to know other V owners near us!


----------



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

Minnere: Yes, we live in NE Ohio (30 miles east of Cleveland).

I am in contact with a few people who have V's, but like, you, not a lot.


----------

